# Need help with fuel lines arrangement



## llbeen (Aug 21, 2010)

1994 UR-S4 or S6 

Disconnected my engine fuel lines to replace the leaky hoses... now I can't recall which goes where. 

Of the 2 lines coming from the firewall, which one goes to the fuel pressure regulator on the fuel rail (rear of the rail), which one connects to the tube traveling to the front of the rail? 

Thanks for looking and answering.


----------



## llbeen (Aug 21, 2010)

*got it*

the rear of the rail (FPR side) is the return line. 

The front of the rail is the high pressure line- from the fuel filter.


----------

